
Inside Amazon’s $3.5M competition to make Alexa chat like a human – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/13/17453994/amazon-alexa-prize-2018-competition-conversational-ai-chatbots
======
SQL2219
I just tried this, the team I chatted with has a long way to go. Delay
responding was 2-3 seconds, it kept asking me if I wanted to chat about
movies.

